

Java is dead, long live....Erlang? - bborud
http://blog.borud.no/2010/10/java-dont-make-long-term-plans.html

======
davidw
Not a snowball's chance in hell. And I like Erlang.

It's not even competing against node.js - I mean, Erlang has been able to do
what node.js does for years, and still does it better, yet Node.js is getting
an order of magnitude more traction than Erlang got in its dreams.

I think Javascript has a shot at being the 'next big language', maybe. I'm not
sure it's any good for organizing really big systems though.

~~~
bborud
Sadly, you are probably right.

Sadly, because JavaScript is not a language I would recommend to beginners.

------
bborud
Not really. Java is going to stick around for a long time, but I think it
would be prudent to take stock of what realistic alternatives there are.

